# What is a classic red velvet cakes texture like



## ibizabaker (Aug 5, 2012)

I made a classic red velvet cake for the first time. the texture was very,

very dense. Is it suppost to be so dense?


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

No, it has a tender crumb. What did you use for your leavening? Did you use buttermilk as directed to keep the baking soda/powder ratio in tact? Hard to tell what's going on without looking at the recipe you followed.


----------



## ibizabaker (Aug 5, 2012)

I used the receipe from food.com (America kitchen classic red velvet cake. I followed the receipe to the letter. The only thing different I used a hand mixes not a stand with paddle.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

It would not have made a huge difference.

There are 180 red velvet cakes there, which one did you use ? Like Lauren said, hard to tell without a recipe.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Like the ladies said, the recipe would be helpful.

My 2 cents?

RV cake has just enough cocoa in it to make it fall into the easily scorched choc cake category.

Some well meaning cooks, thinking their cake is dry because of lack of fat will advise the addition of sour cream or mayo or such.

This will only create a dense layer (which is great for a pound cake, but that is not what we are making).

Maybe we can help you by fixing your recipe, maybe you need a different, better one.

Whatever the outcome, remember to check all of your "chocolate" (which RV is not, but this will help you anyway) cakes at the lower suggested timing  with a wooden skewer or toothpick stuck in the middle.

Pull the pans when you have some moist crumbs on the tester.

Do not wait until the "toothpick is clean".

You will end up with a dry cake that you will think needs extra fat.

mimi


----------



## melanie manning (Apr 27, 2013)

So I am guessing that using "cultured" Buttermilk will also give me a dense cake?


----------



## african berrie (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi, the red velvet cake I baked had a soft crumb. I did not add any red colouring so it was  a "brown velvet cake"


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I remember making a red velvet cake once that was very good, and the texture to me was like a moister version of a devil dog. Maybe even a whoopie pie.


----------

